# Flying into Williamsburg - Richmond or Newport News Airports



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2011)

I'm driving down to Williamsburg for a week 27 stay...but my daughter and her mother aren't going to be able to go down till the 5th or the 6th...Her car isn't really as reliable as mine so she is talking about flying down from NY to VA and then driving back up with me...Plus the flights i see are around $100-$150 and thats about what gas would cost with her Dodge Durango

Which is the easier airport to get around in after landing Richmond or Newport News?
Which is the easier drive to get to from Williamsburg?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2011)

I would think newport news would be better than Richmond, 15 miles vs 38 miles.  Even Norfolk (ORF) also 38 miles would probably be an easier pick up than Richmond.

One thing you should remember for your trip, anytime coming down 95/64 to Williamsburg you can run into *HORRENDOUS* traffic,  any time of year- any time of day.  The chances are much higher during holiday weeks.  Last year 4th of Juy we went to VA Beach planning on driving through Williamsburg (from Baltimore) and the 5-6 hours trip took 8.5 hours, including some periods of absolute stopped traffic.  This can happen anywhere along the way.   During Easter Break this year we go stuck on the DC beltway and 95 part just beyond DC.  Normally we can get to Lorton,VA in 1 hr.  It took 3 hrs.  Someone at the gas station said he was coming from Jersey and it took him 7 hrs to get to that spot and he was still trying to get to Florida.

We are going to Williamsburg in 3 weeks and are taking rt 301 this time.  There are more lights but less chance for back ups.  

You should learn some alternates in case you need to get off the road you are on and try an alternative.

That said I have driven down with only brief slowdowns along the way; but have learned to not count on being so lucky.


----------



## Big Matt (May 31, 2011)

The miles in the previous post are from the center of Williamsburg.  Most of the timeshares aren't in the center.

Let us know where you are staying and I can give you better advice.  For example Kings Creek is about 15 minutes from Newport News, but Manor Club is about 35-40 minutes from either.

You don't mention where in New York, but if near the city, you should consider Amtrak.  Very cheap and easy.  There is a train station on the edge of Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> The miles in the previous post are from the center of Williamsburg.  Most of the timeshares aren't in the center.
> 
> Let us know where you are staying and I can give you better advice.  For example Kings Creek is about 15 minutes from Newport News, but Manor Club is about 35-40 minutes from either.
> 
> You don't mention where in New York, but if near the city, you should consider Amtrak.  Very cheap and easy.  There is a train station on the edge of Colonial Williamsburg.



I'm going to be staying at Patriots Place...We live around the Massapequa/Farmingdale Area...Amtrak is a good thought...she can just take the LIRR into Penn station then Amtrak from there


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2011)

Patriots Place cannot be moved than 3 milies from the Amtrak train stop,


----------



## timeos2 (May 31, 2011)

The real deciding factor may be the overall availability of flights - especially direct as they are so much more convenient - and of course price. In both cases my guess is they will favor Richmond as the airport is so much larger The extra 20-25 miles pales next to a $100 or more in cost difference (not uncommon). Look at what you can get for both - remember to watch that layover time if it isn't a direct flight - and then decide. I wouldn't sweat the mileage as a primary factor.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> The real deciding factor may be the overall availability of flights - especially direct as they are so much more convenient - and of course price. In both cases my guess is they will favor Richmond as the airport is so much larger The extra 20-25 miles pales next to a $100 or more in cost difference (not uncommon). Look at what you can get for both - remember to watch that layover time if it isn't a direct flight - and then decide. I wouldn't sweat the mileage as a primary factor.



Yup, i've never had to really consider that before...i'm right by JFK and Newark and Laguardia aren't far, so i can catch a flight out at almost any hour to other major airports...BUT, i'm not sure what flies into Richmond or Newport News

I'm going to play with Priceline a bit and see what i can find


----------



## Big Matt (May 31, 2011)

Airtran flies into both pretty frequently to both Richmond and NN from Lagurdia

Jetblue flies into Richmond from JFK


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2011)

Southwest flies ISP to ORF if that is more convenient than hitting NYC airports.


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Newport News is the easiest if you have a choice.

Even with heavy traffic on 64 you can take the local roads and it is still a relatively short ride.

Jerry in NJ


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 3, 2011)

Not direct though.  You have to change planes in Baltimore.  At that point, take the train.



tschwa2 said:


> Southwest flies ISP to ORF if that is more convenient than hitting NYC airports.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 10, 2011)

If your checkin date is Friday or Saturday, I would recommend either Newport News (by far the closest) or Norfolk. The recommendation is based on travel time. Traffic can be BRUTAL heading south on Friday and Saturday. 

If you fly into Newport News, you are so close to Williamsburg that you are better off than either Richmond or Norfolk. 

If you fly into Norfolk, you are doing a reverse commute. People flock to Virginia Beach and the Outer Banks on Fridays and Saturdays. And then head back north on Sundays. If you fly into Richmond, you will be going the same direction as the traffic.

If there is a substantial difference in price, then you need to decide on time or money. 

elaine


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't agree with this at all regarding Norfolk. Norfolk can be a disaster either way.  ANY delay in the tunnel can cause an hour or more backup.  Plus there is only one other way to go which involves a long route through downtown and back across to Suffolk and then Hampton via the Monitor Merrimac tunnel.

Traffic from Richmond to Williamsburg is never really a problem even on weekends, and you can take route 60 (right at the airport) and avoid the interstate entirely.  

The bad traffic on 64 is from Busch Gardens to Fort Eustice in Newport News and backs up BOTH ways almost every day.  For PHF you can also take the back roads (Bland Blvd. to 143 or 60) heading to Williamsburg that way.

You can avoid almost all traffic from either PHF or RIC if you know what roads to take.



glypnirsgirl said:


> If your checkin date is Friday or Saturday, I would recommend either Newport News (by far the closest) or Norfolk. The recommendation is based on travel time. Traffic can be BRUTAL heading south on Friday and Saturday.
> 
> If you fly into Newport News, you are so close to Williamsburg that you are better off than either Richmond or Norfolk.
> 
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> I don't agree with this at all regarding Norfolk. Norfolk can be a disaster either way.  ANY delay in the tunnel can cause an hour or more backup.  Plus there is only one other way to go which involves a long route through downtown and back across to Suffolk and then Hampton via the Monitor Merrimac tunnel.
> 
> Traffic from Richmond to Williamsburg is never really a problem even on weekends, and you can take route 60 (right at the airport) and avoid the interstate entirely.
> 
> ...



We live in the Tidewater, VA area and Big Matt is 100% correct on the above post.  Traffic is a nightmare every friday afternoon starting from 3:00PM until about 6:30PM from Norfolk to Williamsburg via the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel.

Route 60 from Richmond,VA is one of the backroads to Williamsburg,VA.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, so i convinced her to fly into the Newport news Airport, she'll be flying in on July 6th, not sure what time or flight(maybe AirTran?)...After she lands instead of going straight back to williamsburg, we're planning on spending the day at Viriginia Beach, since from what i can tell, i'll already be half way there

How is the Newport News Airport for picking people up? I've picked people up at JFK and Laguardia and they're both a HUGE mess...is the Newport News Airport any better?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 11, 2011)

The Newport News / Williamsburg Airport is an easy place to pick-up any passenger.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 11, 2011)

Newport News is very small.  You drive into the airport and there is a big parking lot and a couple of smaller ones.  The terminal is right there.

BTW, JFK is probably the most poorly thought out airport in the world.  I've never seen something so complicated and disjointed.


----------

